# Pistol Grip casting rod, anyone use one?



## MikeG81

They don't seem quite as popular as they used to be; also manufacturers only have one or two in their rod line up.

Is there a specific application that they are good for? Without having actually used one, they seem as though they'd be good for lighter line and lures...


----------



## Brine

They were a few years before my time, but everytime I remember seeing one in an old pic, the rod only looks to be 5 feet long. I'd think walking a creek or river bank with lots of overhead tree limbs would be about the only time I wish I owned one. Not sure what their practicality is today, but I know they make vintage fishing photos that much better. 8)


----------



## Analog Kid

Bass guys use them when casting under docks or under mangroves in the salt. I used to have one but I prefer a longer butt section so while holding the rod I can rest it on my fore arm and it extends almost to my elbow for kinda like the rod is part or my arm more power and control


----------



## bulrid8

I have 5 ugly sticks with butt grips. All are 5'6" poles. I love them. Much more accurate for fishing edges and pads.


----------



## ccm

The first bass rod I ever owned was a pistol grip Diawa Kevlar reinforced rod. I think it was either 5'4'' or 5'6'' and it was matched with a 2 bearing Lews BB-1 Speed Spool. My dad gave it to me when I was 11 or 12. it was an excellent rod and reel combo plus I caught lots of fish with it to boot. Still got the old Lews speed spool it has since been retired. I still like pistol grip rods for precision casting. Cant beat it in heavy timber or getting under docks. Sadly they have gone out of fashion in the fishing world. I only wish I could find one that was of real quality as most of the ones I've seen now are cheaply constructed. By the way I'm a young buck here who really can appreciate high quality equipment whether new or 30+ years old.


----------



## Jim

I have a basspro Extreme pistol grip rod. It rocks for fast accurate spinnerbait fishing in the pads and wooded areas. Where a few inches means a hung up bait. :LOL2:


----------



## MikeG81

Hmm, St Croix has a 5'6'' version in their 'Premier' line up.

That may have to be my next rod.


----------



## muskiemike12

My 3 year old daughter has two, her Dora and Princess fishing poles. :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat

Great Zara Spook rod.


----------



## Moedaddy

Round about 88 or 89 I bought a Lew's Speed Stick. It was 5'6" long and I had a Shimano reel on it. That was my #1 combo. Also had Shimano Fightin' GT rod, I think it was a 6'er. Also had a Shimano reel on it too. Loved both of these rods and wish I still had them.


----------



## Ringo Steele

Like this, Moedaddy? 8)
Still got the BRG (boron reinforced graphite) label on top in front of the reel seat. Still my favorite baitcaster rig for most uses.


----------



## earl60446

All my dad ever used, long time ago, always had a pistol grip rod made of spring steel with a level wind reel that was either 2 to 1 or even direct drive, 1 to 1. Never a button to release the spool. Had about 4 eyes on the rod, also steel. Sure wish I had them now.
Tim


----------



## Johnny

Pistol grips are fine for fish under 3 or 4 pounds.
over that you need more rod handle to hold on to.

If you decide to get one, or even a bait caster, make sure the trigger
finger holder is ROUND and comfortable to hold with your finger holding
it tightly as if you are fighting a 5 pound fish for half an hour.


----------



## Butthead

I use a Berkley Lightning 5'6" medium action pistol grip for shore fishing around trees and when fishing skinny rivers. I use it with an H2O Xpress Mettle reel and it's performed very well for me. 
If someone's looking for one, I've got a brand new one I can sell, ha-ha. :LOL2:


----------



## lvmark342

I liked the shimano pistol grip rods. I still have all 5 I bought years ago. Had no problem landing bass over 10 lbs. In Georgia. Still have shimano bantam reels on them. They will never be for sale. I might sell humminbird 1199 though. I'd rather have a string and a plum bob to find my depth and use the fish finder money for beer.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN-

The first casting rod I ever bought was a pistol grip Ugly Stik when I was just starting out buying equipment of my own. I only bought it cause I was unaware that there were different styles and I didn't pay attention. Another mistake I made with that one is the length. At only 5'6", and having the famous Ugly Stik flimsy tip, I cannot cast it well. So, I dislike it and therefore put my reel onto a Berkley Cherrywood HD with a normal length grip. 
I would like to sell the Ugly Stik as I haven't used it in years.


----------



## New River Rat

lvmark342 said:


> I'd rather have a string and a plum bob to find my depth and use the fish finder money for beer.





=D>


----------



## New River Rat

I'm building a couple of rods for my grand daughters. The youngest is getting a pistol grip.


----------



## Jim

Nice job! I was just looking at my pistol grip extreme rod yesterday lol!


----------



## Basstrackertx17

New River Rat said:


> I'm building a couple of rods for my grand daughters. The youngest is getting a pistol grip.


Building rods.
Way cool...."
Starting from blanks or repaired and modified?


----------



## New River Rat

Basstrackertx17 said:


> Building rods.
> Way cool...."
> Starting from blanks or repaired and modified?




New components.


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=41075


----------



## Doc Arroyo

I still fish a couple of these rods, but one of them was a Christmas present 35 years ago. I use them to pitch texas rigged worms and jigs. A 5 footer is great for underhand pitching.


----------



## richg99

Here is my Go-To rig for those big stripers... Can't wait to use it again!

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha

(I'm a big liar...bought this in an antique shop 20 years ago..metal rod and all).
richg99


----------



## Johnny

Rich, Methuselah called - he wants his rod back


----------



## WALI4VR

Rich
By any chance do you remember what you paid for it? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Re paid for it...Nope. I bought it a good 20 years ago near Table Rock Lake MO

richg99


----------

